# Long winter



## pellet (Jun 25, 2014)

Last winter after about our umpteenth snow storm, I saw my wife standing and staring thru the window! The more she stood there the more snow fell and the colder it got as night fell, about three hours later, I got up around midnight and she was standing in the same place as she did all the previous afternoon. I had a snack and was going to go back to bed when I realized the snow had accumulated about a 3 ft drift right outside the window! It was at that point that I began to feel sorry for her and decided to unlock the front door so she could come inside!


----------

